# Performance Parts 4 Sale



## black94Altima (Dec 12, 2006)

I recently wrecked my 94. I have the following parts for sale:

Brand new alternator bought from advanced auto for 300 (used 2 weeks) 
Distributor and wires (replaced 3 months before the wreck)
Sprint Racing Strut Bar
Aftermarket tail lights (black altezza type)
Driver Side Headlight


Please email me for prices. 

Thanks


----------



## black94Altima (Dec 12, 2006)

my email address is [email protected]


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

any interior pieces?


----------



## 93NissanAltima (Oct 24, 2006)

where do you live?


----------



## black94Altima (Dec 12, 2006)

no interior pieces sorry. I live in northern virginia. CLose to D.C.


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

got anymore partes


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Do you have any other engine mods? Like a new coil?What kind of strut?


----------



## black94Altima (Dec 12, 2006)

The strut is from sprint racing. I only have the parts listed.


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

what else u selling


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

how much for the tail lights?


----------



## black94Altima (Dec 12, 2006)

tail lights are 60+s/h


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

how much shipping


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

What brand are the wires?


----------

